# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  ایجاد relation  بین جداول در phpmyadmin

## zizi_zizi69

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من یک دیتابیس در sql  ایجاد کرد م می خواستم اونو همرا با relation هاش در phpmyadmin ایجاد کنم 
جداول با relational هاش رو در فایل ضمیمه گذاشتم
مشکل من اینکه برای اینکه در phpmyadmin ،ارتباط بین جداول داشته باشیم باید ایندکس ایجاد کنیم حالا اگه من در یکی از جدول هام که اینجا depatment هست چند تا ایندکس داشته باشم یکمی بی معنا نیست



ممنون

----------


## hamid_rezas

کجاش بی معنیه؟؟؟ خوب ایندکس داشته باشه.
شایدم ایندکس های زیادی پرفورمنس رو بیاره پایین.
خوب تعریف نکن رابطه را. بعدا با برنامه نویسی ایجاد کن.

با برنامه mysql workbench کار کنم. این شکل رو اونجا بکش بد خودش بزار دیتابیس رو طراحی کنه. ببین چی میده.

----------


## nasawish

دوست عزیز میشه نحوه ارتباط جداول در phpadmin رو به من یاد بدی.ممنون میشم

----------


## alireza.stack

برای راحتی کار می توانید از بخش Designer استفاده کنید تا با یک واسط کاربری کامل بتوانید به راحتی ارتباط ها را برقرار کنید. البته به چند نکته ی زیر دقت کنید:
1- فیلدهای ارتباطی اندیس شده باشند.
2- اگر می خواهید کلید خارجی داشته باشید، تراکنش انجام دهید از موتور InnoDB استفاده کنید نه MyISAM
3- همینها را انجام دهید می توانید ارتباط را ایجاد کنید.

----------

